# Trouble connecting to the internet.

## skulltits

I finally got gentoo installed and it boots.  The problem is, I can't connect to the internet as I could using the CD.  I simply ran net-setup and selected the dhcp option and things worked fine with the CD.  I've searched through this forum and found several threads discussing this error but I found nothing that solved my particular problem.  I could really use some one on one help here. 

When gentoo boots I get this:

bringing up eth0

dhcp [!!]

error: problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started

I have two ethernet devices installed in my machine:

eth0 = 3com device onboard my asus p4p800 motherboard

eth1 = d-link wireless device

The device I want to connect to the internet with is the 3com and as I said it worked fine durring installation. The 3com network card is plugged into my d-link router.

When I run ifconfig eth0 I get "loopback blah blah... etc"

I hope someone can help.  Thanks in advance.

----------

## EzInKy

Looking at the kernel config I see there are a number of different 3com drivers. Can you run...

```

lspci | grep Ethernet

```

...and try to get the manufacturer?

----------

## skulltits

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

>  Can you run...
> 
> ```
> 
> lspci | grep Ethernet
> ...

 

3Com Corporation 3c940 /10/100/100 Base -T [Marvell] (rev 12)

I hope this is clear, I'm not used to links.

----------

## EzInKy

 *skulltits wrote:*   

>  *EzInKy wrote:*    Can you run...
> 
> ```
> 
> lspci | grep Ethernet
> ...

 

Okay, had to Google for that one. Found this:

```

Excelent card, but you'll most likely have trouble that 3com/Asus provides on their respective websites. I've tested the drivers on multiple computers (with 2.4.xx and 2.6.x), and they always die with a compile error.

Here's the workaround:

Syskonnect makes an excelent driver (sk98lin) which works flawlessly with this card. So flawlessly, in fact, that the 3com/asus drivers seem to be a derivative of this driver, as most of the .c and .o files in the driver begin with sk. But thats beyond the point....

```

The config is located in ethernet (1000)->Marvell Yukon Chipset. Your card is specifically mentioned.

See if...

```

modprobe sk98lin

```

...just works.

----------

## skulltits

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> See if... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I tried 

```
modprobe sk98lin
```

and it doesn't throw any errors but I still can't ping any websites.

----------

## EzInKy

 *skulltits wrote:*   

>  *EzInKy wrote:*   
> 
> See if... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You will need to restart networking...

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

```

...and if /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/conf.d/net are setup right networking should then work. Don't forget to add sk98lin to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-version file so it will load when you boot.

----------

## skulltits

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You will need to restart networking...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I did that and I got the same error:

...running dhcpcd ... [!!]

My etc/resolv.conf says:

nameserver 192.168.0.1  (which is the address of my router)

search ss.shawcable.net  (which is my isp)

domain skullnet               (which is what I called my domain when going through the installation)

My etc/conf.d/net says:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

----------

## EzInKy

 *skulltits wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I did that and I got the same error:
> 
> ...running dhcpcd ... [!!]
> ...

 

Run...

```

# ifconfig

```

...and see if your card is working.

 *skulltits wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> My etc/resolv.conf says:
> ...

 

Since your behind a router you could try to configure for a static interface.

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=(

   "default via 192.168.0.1"

)

```

The syntax changed recently, previously it was...

```

ifconfig_eth0=(

   "192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

)routes_eth0=(

   "default gw 192.168.0.1"

)

```

...so check the syntax in /etc/conf.d/net.example for the correct one.

----------

## EzInKy

 *skulltits wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My etc/conf.d/net says:
> 
> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> ...

 

According to my net.example file that has changed also to:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## skulltits

Okay, I've done the manual configuration and there are no more errors but when I try to ping a website I still get unknown host. I've also tried to ping the router and it says network unreachable. Maybe it's a router issue.

----------

## EzInKy

 *skulltits wrote:*   

> Okay, I've done the manual configuration and there are no more errors but when I try to ping a website I still get unknown host. I've also tried to ping the router and it says network unreachable. Maybe it's a router issue.

 

Please post the output of running...

```

# ifconfig

```

...at the command prompt. You should see both an eth0 and lo listed.

----------

## skulltits

Okay, I think the fact that I am ubable to ping my router proves that my network card is not working. Am I wrong? 

```
modprobe sk98lin
```

 and restarting eth0 doesn't seem to help.

Any other ideas?

----------

## skulltits

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # ifconfig
> ...

 

Okay, here it is:

```

eth0     

 link encap: unspec

hwaddr 00-e0...etc

inet adr:192.168.0.100 bcast:192.168.0.255 mask:255.255.255.0

up broadcast running multicast

mtu:1500 metricil

rx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

tx packets:180 errors:0 dropped:0

overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueulen:1000

rx bytes: 0(0.0 b) tx bytes:6480 (6.3 kb)

lo

link encap: local loopback

inet addr: 127.0.0.1 mask 255.0.0.0

up loopback running mtu:6436

metric:1

rx packets: 107 errors:0 dropped:0

overruns:0 frame:0

tx same as above + carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

rx bytes:10840 (10.5 kb)

tx bytes:10840 (10.5 kb)

```

whew, that was hard work.  I appologize for any spelling errors.  There are no oppurtunities for cut and past in my current situation.

----------

## EzInKy

Well, it appears eth0 is up and running!

But...

```

link encap: unspec 

```

...I'm not sure about. My cards have always said "link encap: ethernet" here. Try...

```

route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0 

```

----------

## skulltits

no luck with route add

----------

## EzInKy

 *skulltits wrote:*   

> no luck with route add

 

Just found this thread. It fits your problem to a tee, and it was solved!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I think the problem was what you said - that eth0 is my wireless connection and eth1 is my wired connection. 
> 
> 

 

Also found this discussion with a Google search. The problem there was firewire taking eth0. So, if there is no eth1 in your in /etc/init.d/ directory create a symlink to net.lo named net.eth1 and start it as /etc/init.d/net.eth1.

----------

## skulltits

The problem is definetly with the fire wire taking eth0. cat /var/log/dmesg | grep eth0

 it lists the fire wire port.

----------

## EzInKy

 *skulltits wrote:*   

> The problem is definetly with the fire wire taking eth0. cat /var/log/dmesg | grep eth0
> 
> it lists the fire wire port.

 

It was the "unspec" that finally clued me in, I should've asked you to run ifconfig from the get go but we got side tracked by thinking it was a driver issue. You'll have course need to change your /etc/conf.d/net to the eth1, rc-update add net.eth1 default, and should be good to go B-)

----------

## skulltits

Thanks for all your help. I appreciate it.

----------

